# Gamepad with Call of Duty 2?



## adthrawn (May 15, 2007)

I just got Call of Duty 2 for the Pc and have a Xbox 360 USB controller. I plugged it in, but when I looked for a option to use a gamepad, it wasn't there. Does CoD2 allow gamepads?


----------



## Jockstar (Jun 1, 2005)

adthrawn said:


> I just got Call of Duty 2 for the Pc and have a Xbox 360 USB controller. I plugged it in, but when I looked for a option to use a gamepad, it wasn't there. Does CoD2 allow gamepads?


Not sure. But its alot easier to use the keyboard. IMHO.


----------



## gaftop1 (Jul 20, 2003)

keyboard / mouse only and it is much easier than a game pad.


----------



## adthrawn (May 15, 2007)

Ok, Thanks.


----------

